# Pls recommend a UPS



## KoN- (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey guys,I wanted to buy a UPS to provide a power back-up to my PC for only a few minutes to shut-down my system.Now i have been recommended APC BR1.1KVA-IN by a friend but i feel its too expensive(5K ) and not needed when i am going to switch off in a few minutes. My system specifications are :

Intel Core i3 2100 
Intel DH67-BL 
G.Skill RIPJAWS 4GB
AMD HD 7850 2GB 
Seagate Barracuda 500GB  
Corsair CX V2 430W
NZXT Gamma 
BenQ G2222HDL

Pls suggest a APC model only. Thank you!


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Then Get the 600VA model for 1.8k. Will give you backup for around 20mins.


----------



## KoN- (Jun 8, 2012)

Which company sells it for that price? The apc br700va-in is selling for Rs3800 so I doubt they will reduce 2k for the 600va.

Edit:
@saswat23

Did you mean this one? (Theitdepot - APC Back UPS 600 (BR600CI-IN))

There are so many models and am just curious why a that apc br700va-in is selling for around 4K.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 8, 2012)

^Thats the one. Bought it recently for 1.9k


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, that's the model I am talking of. It will cost you 2k or less.


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 14, 2012)

You can take to better 600amp ups because for pc it is enough to control and it is low cost this range is between 1.5 to 2k only.


----------

